# Jambo Backyard w/ LSG Fire Basket



## mismith (Mar 30, 2022)

Hello everyone, We are excited to have just received a new Jambo Backyard yesterday!

I am going to purchase a fire management basket for it. I was specifically looking at the one LSG sells.

There’s two sizes though. The small one is 12.5” long and the large one is 19” long.

The inside dimensions of the Jambo firebox is 20”x20”. The large basket would barely fit but should work. But do I need the larger one?

The cook chamber on the Backyard is 24x48.

Which one will be the better size basket? Anyone else using one in their Backyard?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 30, 2022)

Congrats on the Jambo pit! I’m guessing the wait was pretty long. A bit surprised the stock fire basket needs upgraded.


----------



## mismith (Mar 30, 2022)

The Backyard doesn’t come with a fire basket.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Mar 30, 2022)

Go with small one. You will be surprised at how small of splits needed to maintain heat


----------



## mismith (Mar 30, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Congrats on the Jambo pit! I’m guessing the wait was pretty long. A bit surprised the stock fire basket needs upgraded.


Luckily No wait at all. We found 4 in stock at The Kansas City BBQ Store. Ready to ship and we had it within a week! Very happy because we were prepared to wait and were looking at mid Summer with a price increase as well.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 30, 2022)

mismith said:


> Luckily No wait at all. We found 4 in stock at The Kansas City BBQ Store. Ready to ship and we had it within a week! Very happy because we were prepared to wait and were looking at mid Summer with a price increase as well.


Wow that is awesome


----------



## 48°North (Mar 30, 2022)

Nice pit! Congrats!


----------



## forktender (Mar 30, 2022)

Awesome pit, congratulations!!!
As far as the fire box, any welding or fab shop worth their salt could copy that picture you posted with a few measurements, and most likely for not a whole lot more than the original asking price. Jobs like that are great for apprentices.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 30, 2022)

Congratulations.  Delivery had to feel like Christmas morning.

Nice car.


----------



## Newglide (Mar 31, 2022)

Nice pit. Congratulations!! Now the fun begins


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 31, 2022)

Really nice . Congrats .


----------



## culpepersmoke (Mar 31, 2022)

Really nice.  Congrats


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 31, 2022)

Congrats on the new pit now get that girl dirty! And be sure to post some pics of your Cooks!

Keith


----------



## mismith (Mar 31, 2022)

Thanks for all the kind comments! We are Blessed! Been several years without a stick burner. My wife is really excited and named her “Betty”
Hope to season it this weekend and maybe first cook the next Sat.


----------



## OldSmoke (Mar 31, 2022)

mismith said:


> My wife is really excited and named her “Betty”



Nice. Now you have two irresistible and demanding women in your life. Might as well sell the car.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 31, 2022)

Nice looking rig for sure!

Ryan


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 31, 2022)

*Very nice.  Hope you get a lot of use out of it this spring and summer!!!*

*JC   *


----------

